# Door Knobs



## LilysDad

I've heard of people using antique door knobs for cane handles. Does anyone have experience with this? How would you attach it?


----------



## CV3

Most of the old door knobs fit on a parcel threaded spindle that is held in place by a set screw. You can buy the spindles on line if you do not have the one that came with the knob. I put the knob on the spindle and measure the length of the remaining spindle and drill a hole in the top of the shank and epoxy the spindle in. If you do not epoxy the knob in place you can change out different knobs that fit the spinal.


----------



## norson

Here's an example that may help, however, it's new glass made to look old. They came as a set of two and I cut the spindle in half with a hacksaw - still got the other half (shown) - just so I could take this picture for you today.



-neb


----------



## LilysDad

That looks pretty nice! You countersunk the knob into the wood?


----------



## norson

Yes...have done that multiple times, using 2 part epoxy - separate tubes which I prefer rather than single plastic tube (squeezing out exact portions). Here's some of the canes I've used that product on and am quite pleased with the result - no complains thus far. The "clock face" drawer pull cane was sent to one of our wounded war heroes, hope to have a picture of her with this cane later today.

Stay tuned

-neb


----------



## Alaska Rabologist

I just acquired 16 antique door knobs this weekend....... [topic] timing could not have been better for me, as I was trying to figure out a plan of attack for attaching the knobs..... good stuff......


----------



## norson

clarification!

IF I'm bonding wood to wood I used a dowel screw and wood glue. However, if it's metal to wood I use the 2-part epoxy. I do my best do drill the hole the same dia as the threaded rod and then "screw" it into the shank. Just before the final few turns in all instances I apply a good portion of the tacky stuff...and wipe away the excess, if necessary.


----------



## dherberg

I just bid $20 in Ebay on a collection of 10 porcelain door knobs. I'm thinking they'd make a great topper for a hiking stick.

My Google search on how to attach a door knob, brought me here to this forum.


----------

